# Reemplazando hf01b01 por Viper 22a



## consultav (Abr 18, 2016)

Hola amigos, necesito saber como se hace la modificación para reemplazar hf01b01 de un equipo rca modelo ds4100 utilizando un viper 22a tengo un diagramita pero la verdad viendo los dos me mareo y ahora no entiendo como sería la modificación .

O sea me confundí en si donde va la patita de r 22 y  r 4 serian las patitas de source o en las otras dos de arriba porque según el diagramita sería pata 1 y 2 source pata 3 fb y pata 4 vdd . Ésto según diagrama de viper 22a pero en la de hf01b01 tengo 5 y 6 source 7 gnd y 8 fb que habría que invertirlas , soy nuevo acá y la verdad no se bien como publicar éste tema, pido disculpas si falté en algo, espero su respuesta ...


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 18, 2016)

Hola yo hice este doc, es muy facil hacerlo, ahi estan todos los pormenore, chaooo
Como dato el Viper22 no usa resistencia sensora de corriente por eso va directo a tierra, como es obvio no tiene el pin de sensor de corriente, solo usa FB (realimentacion) VDD (alimentacion) SOURCE (tierra) y DRAIN (salida del mosfet para el trafo), ademas debes invertir el sentido de la corriente de la realimentacion (originalmente se drena hacia tierra desde el pin FB) en el VIPER  el VCC ingresa por el pin 4 y sale por el pin 3 del opto  hacia el ic FB, lo demas lo dejas sin uso, chaooooo


----------



## Gerson strauss (Abr 19, 2016)

Aquí muestran el proceso de como reemplazar ese tipo de IC


----------



## chequikin (Jun 2, 2020)

Hola colegas, soy nuevo en la electrónica, si por favor me dieran una mano, necesito testear un transistor para comprobar su funcionalidad, es un HF01B01 de un Aiwa Rs 4100, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------

